# New Black Diamond Icon 2012?



## mtang2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've just come to the realization that there seems to be a new version of the Black Diamond Icon - seem to have upped their game quite a bit. Does anyone have any more info?
Not quite for the ultralight crowd, but for cavers/multi-day expedition types, I think this is a significant improvement over the old version.

Key specs compiled from multiple sources (sources quoted in brackets) are:

Availability early-Q1 2012 (January) (hiking.au)
4 AA batteries, gasket-sealed chamber (video)
Solid aluminum head construction (video)
Removable upper strap (video)
Max output 200 lumen, Cree LEDs (video, Trek Tech blog, Preview blog), switches between 3 modes: proximity (35 lumen), night vision (i.e. Red LEDs), and high beam/throw lighting.
Dimmest setting is 4 lumens (rei.com)
Dimension: (Lamp housing) 2.3 x 1.3 x 1.4 / (battery box) 2.6 x 2.5 x 1 inches (from rei.com)
75 hour runtime highest setting, 175 hour runtime lowest setting, and *Regulated *(per Rei.com) (Preview blog)
Infinitely variable brightness adjust in each of the modes (video)
Strobe mode (Preview blog)
Independent cycling between modes (i.e. can skip straight to night vision LEDs, not through other modes) (hiking.au link, video)
Switch lock-out (video)
3-level battery/switch lock-out indicator light (video, hiking.au link)
Adjustable head angle tilt (shopbot link)
IPX-7 rating (video)
Helmet compatible (Preview blog)
MSRP of $80 USD, $100 AUD (amazon.com link,hiking.au link)
Weight, claimed 230g (8.1oz, rei.com)
*EDIT: *so, key benefits/advantages over other headlamps are:

"one button does it all" design
lock-out for accidental on/off
beefier stress relief connection on cord to battery pack, also coil cord management
increased comfort (video mentioned things about the molded rubber on the battery case, back of the lamp housing)
built-in red LEDs for night vision
infinitely variable brightness adjust
Longer runtime than its closest competitor, Apex, at 175 hours on high
Easy-access battery compartment (see video, I'm quite impressed)

Biggest disadvantages include:

Higher weight than it's closest competitor (Apex at 8.0 oz, Apex Pro is 6.1 oz), and general weight vs. other headlamp solutions (e.g. Zebralight)
Larger form factor
Doesn't look like LiIons will work in this one
Regulation? *Never mind - confirmed via Rei.com that it's regulated: *"Regulated output ensures consistent lighting levels even as battery power is reduced"
Glove-friendliness? Finicky settings with the "all-in-one" button?
Durability issues? (we'll have to see)
 Can't think of any other disadvantages - need some help here please to keep things balanced!

Blog source:
http://www.trektechblog.com/2011/11/black-diamonds-icon-headlamp-upgrade.html

Video source:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USrZPCfViFA

Preview blog with helmet shots:
http://verticalathletes.com/preview-black-diamonds-2012-climbing-products-part-2/

Another shopping link with some specs:
http://www.hiking.com.au/p/5237891/...Lumen-And-Waterproof-Advanced-Order-Only.html

Here's an Amazon link (pics oks, specs are suspect though not consistent with other links)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FNCPBE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

New link I just found from REI:
http://www.rei.com/product/830717/black-diamond-icon-headlamp


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been expecting this. Black Diamond's products have improved greatly over the past few years. This includes the bodies, the led's, as well as the waterproofing. I'm eager to try this one out. The one thing that I hope they have done away with is the diffusing of the secondary led's like what they've done with the Spot and the Storm. They really aren't as useful for walking a rough trail or navigating through the woods as the older models secondary led's were.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 9, 2012)

*WDR65,* in PT and BD you have currently almost the same electronics made by Azoteq - Icon 2012 is almost the same lamp as PT Apex 200 only with a bit crazy one button UI.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 9, 2012)

Szemhazai said:


> *WDR65,* in PT and BD you have currently almost the same electronics made by Azoteq - Icon 2012 is almost the same lamp as PT Apex 200 only with a bit crazy one button UI.



do you plan on doing a review?


----------



## wheel (Jan 9, 2012)

Very interesting new light. No information if it is regulated or not, but would assume it would be. Anyone know about the regulation


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 10, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> do you plan on doing a review?



Yes, the BD is more popular and widely available in EU (more than PT) - so it "must be done" :huh:.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 10, 2012)

Szemhazai said:


> *WDR65,* in PT and BD you have currently almost the same electronics made by Azoteq - Icon 2012 is almost the same lamp as PT Apex 200 only with a bit crazy one button UI.



I had no idea. My primary headlamp now is a PT Apex 200 lumen model and an Apex has been my go to since they came out. I would like to know whether the new Icon will have a reflector or an optic. That might influence my decision to buy one.


----------



## 276 (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks good but i wonder about the beam. I have a Black diamond Spot and it has a big donut hole in the beam which i hate.


----------



## wheel (Jan 13, 2012)

I will have this light by the middle of next week and plan on doing a review soon after.


----------



## wheel (Jan 17, 2012)

Received the BD Icon 2012 version today and so far, I really like it. I currently use the BD Storm and this light is way brighter and even the red is much brighter than the storm. I use red a good bit in the back of military aircraft at night. The Storm does not have the capability to dim the red but the new icon red will dim through the UI. I will not be able to provide lumen, beam data like so many others, but will give a good review once I start using it.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wheel,
How does the white flood beam compare to the Storm's? Thanks!


----------



## wheel (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello, the flood on the new Icon is definitely brighter and the tint is more cool than the storm. The storm has a warmer tint flood. The width of both flood beams is about the same. Sorry, but my analysis is not nearly as precise as others on here can give. To me, the Icon flood is more usuable than the storm, but I still like and will continue to use the Storm also. The big deal for me was the Red being so bright and the ability to dim the Red as needed. The UI is the same as the Storm also. Hope this helps.



WDR65 said:


> Wheel,
> How does the white flood beam compare to the Storm's? Thanks!


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

wheel said:


> Hello, the flood on the new Icon is definitely brighter and the tint is more cool than the storm. The storm has a warmer tint flood. The width of both flood beams is about the same. Sorry, but my analysis is not nearly as precise as others on here can give. To me, the Icon flood is more usuable than the storm, but I still like and will continue to use the Storm also. The big deal for me was the Red being so bright and the ability to dim the Red as needed. The UI is the same as the Storm also. Hope this helps.



When you say the UI is the same as the Storm does this include the inability to choose spot or flood other than by turning the unit on and off each time?


----------



## wheel (Jan 20, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> When you say the UI is the same as the Storm does this include the inability to choose spot or flood other than by turning the unit on and off each time?



gcbryan, that is correct. From spot, one click to turn off, one click again to give flood and no memory other than red. As I mentioned, the only real difference is that you can dim the red and also the red has a strobe function also. So you have a white strobe or red strobe.


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

wheel said:


> gcbryan, that is correct. From spot, one click to turn off, one click again to give flood and no memory other than red. As I mentioned, the only real difference is that you can dim the red and also the red has a strobe function also. So you have a white strobe or red strobe.



Thanks for clearing that up. The Storm has red strobe too but red isn't as bright as it could be and as you mention it's output isn't variable.


----------



## wheel (Jan 21, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. The Storm has red strobe too but red isn't as bright as it could be and as you mention it's output isn't variable.



Yes, thanks for clarifying the red strobe in the Storm


----------



## coachclass (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been reading about the new Icon too. I wish it would remember the mode and power level of last use. I hate using a flashlight or headlamp that starts on high and ruin your night vision. Almost makes you need to keep it on most of the evening so you don't get blinded.

I also wish the battery pack had a rear facing red LED. I wonder if I'm the only one who wants that in their headlamp.

I'm interested in comparison beamshots. Maybe compare the BD Icon with something like the Zebralight H51W? How even is the spot and spill? Is it a good balance between flood and throw? I think it uses optics instead of reflector. I'm not sure how this effects the beam - anyone want to explain?


----------

